# Confused Canadian moving to Cyprus with EU citizen partner



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

This winter after a three week trip to Cyprus my EU partner & I decided (after some review) that we would want to move there for good. The prices for rent even after exchange rates, happens to be four times cheaper even in places like Larnaca. Unfortunately due to being Canadian and a house-girlfriend (oppose to house wife) it's not easy to get into for myself so we decided that it would be a good idea to marry. We've been dating for eight years and there's loads of documentation to support us in saying we've been together for as long as we have if required at any step. We would also have his parents within country for potential help as well.

Now is it possible to get married (quickie since neither of us want to get married in a church) in Cyprus without notifying the immigration guys when either of us enter the country or if we do have to notify them, what steps are required? also for Canadians, if we were to get married here am I right in assuming that he'd have to notify the immigration officers? If so how bad of a grilling would he get especially being flagged (for no reason other then Canada being a touch to sensitive to people with middle eastern stamps in their passports) before in the past?

We've also read that once we're married I can enter on a 3 month tourist visa and then I can apply for residence within Cyprus via a spousal visa since he is a EU citizen and I am not. I would not have to leave country for the time it takes for the spousal visa to be processed. Is it any truth to this?

There's not a whole lot of information out there that we can really get a hold of right now so any help would be loved.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it would be best to get married before you arrive, but in the past as an American citizen we were given a 3 month visa upon entrance. 

If you get married once you are in Cyprus then go to immigration as the spouse of an EU citizen there shouldn't be a problem as far as I know. I am here as a spouse of an EU citizen, but we were already married before we got here (only by 3 months though and it made no difference). I didn't have to leave the country at all. It was all fairly quick and painless


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I think it would be best to get married before you arrive, but in the past as an American citizen we were given a 3 month visa upon entrance.
> 
> If you get married once you are in Cyprus then go to immigration as the spouse of an EU citizen there shouldn't be a problem as far as I know. I am here as a spouse of an EU citizen, but we were already married before we got here (only by 3 months though and it made no difference). I didn't have to leave the country at all. It was all fairly quick and painless


Thank you very much, it's been on our minds since we discussed moving to Cyprus. If you don't mind me asking...we've had conflicting reports about lifestyle budgets. We (through him) have more then is recommended to survive (I think it was quoted at 30,000 euros annually is needed), what is your opinion on that at all?

We're thinking of settling in Larnaca as it's close to the airport and still a distance from his parents (without us crowding them in Pissouri) so we're thinking the annual income he makes should be enough (40,000 euros annually) is that acceptable for the Larnaca region?

Anyways thank you loads for commenting!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I think that should be more than enough. We are a family of 4 and if we had rent or a mortgage to pay we would need at least 3000 Euros a month to be comfortable so with just two of you it should be fine unless you have very extravagant tastes :-0


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Haha, we wont be buying sushi every night that's for sure. We're hoping to operate on a budget of roughly 1900 euros a month (though we'll have more, we just plan on saving anything above that line every month).

That includes rent, bills, renting a car (short term for a little while then full term after I get my Cypriot licence), petrol and food. 

Won't be a slice of cake but it's our target goal at least.

Thank you for helping ^^


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Accidental double post lol


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

CanadianTraveler said:


> Haha, we wont be buying sushi every night that's for sure. We're hoping to operate on a budget of roughly 1900 euros a month (though we'll have more, we just plan on saving anything above that line every month).
> 
> That includes rent, bills, renting a car (short term for a little while then full term after I get my Cypriot licence), petrol and food.
> 
> ...


Elimanting Ferrari's, yacths, sushi and the rest of it you should do just fine! :clap2: Good plan you have all the way round it seems.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Elimanting Ferrari's, yacths, sushi and the rest of it you should do just fine! :clap2: Good plan you have all the way round it seems.



You wouldn't happen to know of any questions we should ask or be aware of when looking for rental properties? Other then asking for long term rates oppose to holiday only ones of course lol


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

CanadianTraveler said:


> You wouldn't happen to know of any questions we should ask or be aware of when looking for rental properties? Other then asking for long term rates oppose to holiday only ones of course lol


Perhaps these are basic and obvious but for starters: 
whether the lease can be renewed, the amount of the deposit and under what conditions it is refundable, what utilities are included, whether the landlord can raise the rent after the initial rental period is over and who else has keys to the property. 

Also an unfurnished property in Cyprus usually excludes appliances so you might want to check on that too as that may differ from Canada. In the US nearly all unfurnished properties have all appliances that are maintained by the owner but not always here.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Perhaps these are basic and obvious but for starters:
> whether the lease can be renewed, the amount of the deposit and under what conditions it is refundable, what utilities are included, whether the landlord can raise the rent after the initial rental period is over and who else has keys to the property.
> 
> Also an unfurnished property in Cyprus usually excludes appliances so you might want to check on that too as that may differ from Canada. In the US nearly all unfurnished properties have all appliances that are maintained by the owner but not always here.


I've noticed that via the websites for rental companies, bit unusual but I figured out that they have three types of apartments. Fully Furnished Apartments, Partly Furnished and Unfurnished.

Good point on the deposit, a lot of places just require one to three months bonded rent before moving in which is affordable for us at least. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

CanadianTraveler said:


> You wouldn't happen to know of any questions we should ask or be aware of when looking for rental properties? Other then asking for long term rates oppose to holiday only ones of course lol


If would also be wise to look at the terms being imposed should you want to try and get out of the lease early.... on both sides.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

BabsM said:


> If would also be wise to look at the terms being imposed should you want to try and get out of the lease early.... on both sides.


Thanks babs! That was a good point I didn't think of.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

CanadianTraveler said:


> Thanks babs! That was a good point I didn't think of.


Nor did we! A rental agent drew up a contract for us for someone who was going to rent our apartment. Their contract included no 'get out clause' and the 'breach of contract' clause turned out to be un-enforceable when the people left early without paying several months rental!.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

BabsM said:


> Nor did we! A rental agent drew up a contract for us for someone who was going to rent our apartment. Their contract included no 'get out clause' and the 'breach of contract' clause turned out to be un-enforceable when the people left early without paying several months rental!.



Eek! Yeah, I've told my partner about that - makes sense to be more aware of it when we're looking for places in Cyprus.


----------



## phild (Oct 27, 2010)

*Confused Canadian with no EU partner*

Hi all. Here is my first post attempt. Spouse and I (both Canadian) plan to retire in Cyprus in 1-2 years. Have found this site very helpful but most of the info tends to involve EU citizen. Does anyone know how expensive is Health Insurance for non-EU expats and any directions to reputable suppliers of Health Insurance.

We visited last year and loved the place and the people. Any help will be appreciated.


----------

